# Is there any difference b/w B.E and B.Tech??



## MCDC (Jun 5, 2010)

i jus wanna know wots the difference b/w B.E and B.Tech ....if theres any,then which one is better???


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 6, 2010)

No diff. Just the name of deg. offered by University.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jun 9, 2010)

*'Engineer'* is the term used by people commonly.......so i think *B.E* gives u just a bit more publicity than *B.Tech*


----------



## confused (Jun 9, 2010)

i beg to differ.... iits offer b.tech....so its the otherway round.
but well they are unnis-bees.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

confused said:


> i beg to differ.... iits offer b.tech....so its the otherway round.
> but well they are unnis-bees.



I think not only the IITs offer B.Tech but also NITs!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 29, 2010)

MCDC said:


> i jus wanna know wots the difference b/w B.E and B.Tech ....if theres any,then which one is better???



Both are different 

BE - Bachelor of Engineering 
B.Tech - Bachelor Of Technology


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^different in names only !!essentially the same!!
.
OFFTOPIC!!
Hows the red-devil cabbie of urs going?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 30, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^different in names only !!essentially the same!!
> .
> OFFTOPIC!!
> Hows the red-devil cabbie of urs going?



Ya i too mentioned the names  !! 

As for cabby ,, Ya its Red & black " Red = Hot " " Black = Vigorous " thats y i love red & Black !


----------



## Amit Shrivastava (Apr 12, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Both are different
> 
> BE - Bachelor of Engineering
> B.Tech - Bachelor Of Technology



When we get admission through PET/AIEEE then we do BE and get admission througfh IIT then its called B.TECH.


----------

